# Comment faire apparaitre l'icone wifi en haut à gauche ?



## Max777 (27 Juin 2006)

Salut

Mon père vient de m'appeler, il est dans un hotel, et il aimerai se connecter à internet (normalement il y a un réseau wifi dans l'hotel). Je lui ai dit de se mettre en automatique (la carte wifi est activé mais n'est pas connectée à un réseau), mais il n'a pas l'icone wifi qui s'affiche en haut à gauche (donc il peut pas se connecter à un réseau) ! Et je sais pas comment faire vu que moi elle a toujours été visible !

Merci de votre aide !


----------



## hippo sulfite (27 Juin 2006)

Max777 a dit:
			
		

> Salut
> 
> Mon père vient de m'appeler, il est dans un hotel, et il aimerai se connecter à internet (normalement il y a un réseau wifi dans l'hotel). Je lui ai dit de se mettre en automatique (la carte wifi est activé mais n'est pas connectée à un réseau), mais il n'a pas l'icone wifi qui s'affiche en haut à gauche (donc il peut pas se connecter à un réseau) ! Et je sais pas comment faire vu que moi elle a toujours été visible !
> 
> Merci de votre aide !



Bonjour, 
dans préférences réseau / Configurer Airport , cocher la case "Afficher l'état d'Airport dans la barre de menus"


----------



## bompi (27 Juin 2006)

Elle s'affichera sur le c&#244;t&#233; droit de la barre de menu.


----------



## laumarie (16 Novembre 2011)

belle info merci
suite à un gros nettoyage meme blague lol


----------

